# ipod touch 4g first time sync problem



## equal_sign (Jul 16, 2009)

I just bought an ipod touch 4g 32gb today and I'm having issues with the first time sync. I installed itunes, connected my ipod and waited and it didn't do anything so I ejected it from inside itunes but just as I clicked eject a bar popped up saying syncing to ipod. Now when i reconnect the ipod it shows up under the devices tab but won't try to sync again and the option is even grayed out under the file menu. The computer im using to sync the ipod doesn't have internet and I'm not sure if this is the reason for the problems or not as this is the first time i have owned an ipod, so i have never had to set one up. I'm concerned that i seriously messed up my ipod by ejecting it in the middle of syncing. Any help is really appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved to gadget support


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi,
here are instructions to set it up. i think you will need the internet though.
Setting up iPod touch


----------

